# Lighting for 180gal planted discus tank



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

Need some opinions on lighting for a 180gallon (72X18X31)tank. Would like to grow micro sword in the foreground but other than that mostly swords with a few stem plants to soak up nitrates. 

I would like to use a 2 36" t5 system with individual reflectors. How many 36" bulbs do you think I would need? Would 3 on each side 6 in total work?

What spectrum should I use that would be good for the plants but still show good color in my Discus?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

andy485 said:


> Need some opinions on lighting for a 180gallon (72X18X31)tank. Would like to grow micro sword in the foreground but other than that mostly swords with a few stem plants to soak up nitrates.
> 
> I would like to use a 2 36" t5 system with individual reflectors. How many 36" bulbs do you think I would need? Would 3 on each side 6 in total work?
> 
> What spectrum should I use that would be good for the plants but still show good color in my Discus?


I think 6 bulbs will do great for those plants. I think you could get away with 4.

I am using Current USA T5HO bulbs and I prefer the 6500k over 10000k. I am sure the discus do too.

My 90g has been using 2x54w bulbs.


----------

